# Chickweed to curb cravings for sweets



## akhomesteader

Just thought I'd pass this on. About a year or so ago I read about using chickweed tincture to curb cravings for sweets. I have found it to be VERY effective. Each day I take a tablespoon of the tincture I made. Works with either an alcohol or vinegar base. When the chickweed starts plaguing the garden I'll try a cup of tea each day and see if that works as well. I've read that dried chickweed looses it's medicinal properties quickly when dried, but I've seen the dried herb for sale. I'm going to dry some this summer and see if it works as well to curb sweets, and for all the other things chickweed is so good at helping. 

Jenny


----------



## Miz Mary

Ill be waiting to see if it works ......we have an abundance of chickweed here !!!


----------



## Guest

I need some of that for my mother!


----------



## mistletoad

Chickweed is nice in a salad or sandwiches too.


----------



## Wolf mom

A teaspoon a day...I can do that. Is it bitter? How do you make the tincture?


----------



## akhomesteader

I take a Tablespoon each day, but a teaspoon might work. For the tincture, I just pick some leaves, rub them between my hands a little, then spread them out on a paper towel overnight to let them dry a little. The next day I put them into a glass jar and cover with either organic apple cider vinegar or some type of drinking alcohol --- I usually use 100 proof vodka. 80 proof will work and is cheaper. I've even used brandy. The higher % of alcohol, the better. Technically, a tincture has to have alcohol, but in practical use, "tinctures" can even be made with glycerin or vinegar. Some use honey. Not technically a "tincture", and it doesn't draw near as well as alcohol, but still works pretty well for most herbs. 

Chickweed isn't bitter at all. As someone else mentioned, it makes a very nice salad. Good to get some use out of those weeds in the garden!  

Jenny


----------



## marinemomtatt

Another great thing about Chickweed included in the 'diet' is that Chickweed attaches itself to fat cells in the blood stream and flushes that fat out!
Chickweed in Alcohol is chocked full of medicinals.
Chickweed in Vinegar is full of Vitamins and Minerals.


----------



## akhomesteader

OH! Wonderful! I had no idea it did that, too. Maybe that's it. For the last week and a half I've been really good about taking the tincture each morning after breakfast, and today I weighed myself for the first time in about two weeks. I've lost 7 pounds, and haven't really done much to lose weight, although I should. Usually I only take the chickweed tincture when I think about it --- sometimes each day, but more often that not I actually only remember it a couple of days a week. The only thing really different, besides remembering the chickweed every day is that I've been working in the garden, which keeps me out of the house and busy so I don't snack. I rarely keep snack food around, and don't snack much anyway, but when I do, it's usually homemade bread or occasional cookies. 

So, another GREAT thing about those weeds. Our garden hasn't started up very good yet since it's been so dry, but we've been plucking that chickweed the instant it pokes through. Not enough to really munch on in quantity, yet. But, I do love salads with chickweed and lambs quarter. 

Jenny


----------



## scgirl

This site says it can be dried for later use.

http://www.altnature.com/gallery/chickweed.htm


----------

